#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Гуру "Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность"

## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Помогите найти изображение Падмасамбхавы в облике Гуру "Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность" 
По описанию :
С одним лицом, двумя руками, белый, с красным сиянием, 
Три глаза, гневно улыбается, сияет славой основных
 и дополнительных признаков [Тела Будды],
На теле, внутреннее тайное ваджрное одеяние, белого цвета, 
Парчовый халат красного цвета, лотосовая шапка
освобождающая видением и т.д.
В соверешенном убранстве украшений и одежд девяти колесниц, 
В правой руке в мудре покорения, держит ваджру у сердца, 
Левой держит чашу из черепа с нектаром и сосудом долгой жизни.
У подмышки сжимает трезубец Катвангу, 
восседает, скрестив ноги в ваджрной позе.

----------


## Александр С

Есть форма Тринлей Нингпо (Trinley Nyingpo Guru Rinpoche). Бывает с тремя положениями руки с ваджрой: у сердца, на вытянутой руке на колене и на поднятой вытянутой руке; с разными украшениями и т.п.  Вот эта больше всего подходит под описание (улыбка, украшения, одеяния, сосуд и мудра):

 

Смущает только положение ног - оно должно быть как здесь (ваджрная поза):

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

У Гуру "Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность" еще и три  глаза

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://www.himalayanart.org
ищите Padmasambhava main form

----------


## Александр С

> http://www.himalayanart.org
> ищите Padmasambhava main form


Обрекаете человека на долгую и кропотливую работу  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> http://www.himalayanart.org
> ищите Padmasambhava main form


Там уже искала  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

Похоже, надо в оффлайне искать...
(Хотя, еще на китайских сайтах много чего попадается, но надо знать китайское написание)

----------


## Karma Sherab

Чей текст? Чья передача? Форма с таким названием есть стоящая. Называется Сампхел Лхундруб Идшин Норбу.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Чей текст? Чья передача? .


Это для Нёндро  Сердечной Садханы Гуру "Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность" (в этом году передачу дал Намка Дриме Рабчжам Ринпоче).
Написано так:
_"Эти краткие, предварительные практики Сердечной Садханы Гуру "Исполняющая желания драгоценность", владыки этих Учений, Шестого Такшам Чоктрула, Карма Саннак Тензин Дордже, пыль со стоп, водружая себе на макушку, обретший удачу получения нектара этих глубоких наставлений из уст самого Владыки, называемый воплощением-Тулку из монастыря Ригон Таши Чолинг, являющегося обителью, держащей традицию этих Учений, Ригзин Чогьел, составил этот текст"._



> Форма с таким названием есть стоящая. Называется Сампхел Лхундруб Идшин Норбу


Спасибо большое,  но это не та.

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2100

На мой взгляд вот эта тханка наиболее подходит для того описания Падмасамбхавы, что Вы привели. 
____________________________________________________________
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2100 

также весьма и весьма качественная работа
____________________________________________________________
http://funkyimg.com/u2/582/106/Padmasambhava05.jpg

также любопытный вариант "древа прибежища"

----------


## Александр С

Глаз, гневная улыбка и корона отсутствуют. А вот поза как раз нужная

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Глаз, гневная улыбка и корона отсутствуют. А вот поза как раз нужная


3. корона лотосовая, несмотря на различия в росписи, все три короны - лотосовые. на старых тханках можно увидеть более простую и понятную лот.корону.
2. "гневная" "улыбка" подразумевается, нарисовать ее непросто, но на некоторых полотнах есть попытки изобразить ..строгую улыбку, с чуть приподнятыми уголками губ. 
1. глаз Падмасамбхавы на тханках отображается "запечатанным" межбровьем.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Перекопала еще раз http://www.himalayanart.org
И вот смотрите нашла очень похожее на то, что ищу:

----------


## Александр С

2*Ужж*. Помимо различного декора лотосовой короны, на ней должен присутствовать самостоятельный иконографический элемент - корона из числа украшений самбхогакаи. Гневная улыбка - это с оскаленными зубами. Глаз у некоторых форм также присутствует. 






> Перекопала еще раз http://www.himalayanart.org
> И вот смотрите нашла очень похожее на то, что ищу:


Тут улыбка скорее радостная (joyful), а не гневная (wrathful)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Тут улыбка скорее радостная (joyful), а не гневная (wrathful)


На радостную улыбку не похоже. Мне кажется все таки больше гневная

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Перекопала еще раз http://www.himalayanart.org
> И вот смотрите нашла очень похожее на то, что ищу:


мне не нравится как на ней отрисовано межбровье-лоб и место ниже губ

----------


## Aleksey L.

> 2*Ужж*. Помимо различного декора лотосовой короны, на ней должен присутствовать самостоятельный иконографический элемент - корона из числа украшений самбхогакаи. Гневная улыбка - это с оскаленными зубами. Глаз у некоторых форм также присутствует.


значит, не совсем точный перевод текста. 
тханки с такой (сидящей в падмасане) формой падмасамбхавы (и с оскалом) вы не найдете среди иконографии традиции нингма. 

что касается головного убора, то оно у самбхавы - лотосовое, сверху ваджр, из него сверху торчит перышко. 

насчет украшений самбхогакайи - не в курсе, текст ничего про это не говорит.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> мне не нравится как на ней отрисовано межбровье-лоб и место ниже губ


В смысле не красиво или что то не так (не по канону)?

----------


## Александр С

> значит, не совсем точный перевод текста. 
> тханки с такой (сидящей в падмасане) формой падмасамбхавы (и с оскалом) вы не найдете среди иконографии традиции нингма.


Действительно странно. Но я бы не стал однозначно утверждать, что такой формы не может быть.



> насчет украшений самбхогакайи - не в курсе, текст ничего про это не говорит.


Я так понял слова "В соверешенном убранстве украшений", т.е. тот момент, что они должны присутствовать полностью. Хотя, наверное, вот этот элемент 


тоже может быть короной, т.к. на обычных изображениях его нет


Вообще же, имеет смысл не гадать, а выяснить, какая форма лотосовой шапки - "освобождающая видением", т.к. они тоже различны: на одних есть изображение солнца и луны, на других - дополнительный мелонг, узелок под ваджрой тоже разный и т.п.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> В смысле не красиво или что то не так (не по канону)?


мне не нравится. 
что касается канона, я в нем совсем не разбираюсь. думаю, у тханок довольно практическое применение, как у учебника. 




> Действительно странно. Но я бы не стал однозначно утверждать, что такой формы не может быть.


 :Smilie:  всегда можно нарисовать 




> Я так понял слова "В соверешенном убранстве украшений", т.е. тот момент, что они должны присутствовать полностью. Хотя, наверное, вот этот элемент 
> 
> тоже может быть короной, т.к. на обычных изображениях его нет
> 
> Вообще же, имеет смысл не гадать, а выяснить, какая форма лотосовой шапки - "освобождающая видением", т.к. они тоже различны: на одних есть изображение солнца и луны, на других - дополнительный мелонг, узелок под ваджрой тоже разный и т.п.


в этом плане нравится уже приводимый Вами вариант
http://s47.radikal.ru/i117/0810/15/c7b77355e217.jpg

----------


## Samten

Вот статуя Такшамовского Гуру Ринпоче, с сайта Кьябдже Намка Дриме Ринпоче. Теоретически, если написать в центр Джигме Ринпоче, то можно и Древо Прибежища, и аудио диск с Нгондро получить, попробуйте.

----------


## Александр С

> всегда можно нарисовать [/url]


Просто, среди терма чего только не встретишь :Smilie: 



> в этом плане нравится уже приводимый Вами вариант
> http://s47.radikal.ru/i117/0810/15/c7b77355e217.jpg


А там ее как раз тоже нет. Я имею в виду деталь между короной и выступающей из-под нее прической. Тут она имеет "веточки" по бокам, характерные для корон божеств или махасидхов.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вот статуя Такшамовского Гуру Ринпоче, с сайта Кьябдже Намка Дриме Ринпоче. Теоретически, если написать в центр Джигме Ринпоче, то можно и Древо Прибежища, и аудио диск с Нгондро получить, попробуйте.


Спасибо огромное.  :Kiss:  Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку сайта :Smilie:

----------


## Samten

http://www.padmaling.org/ingle/index.html
http://www.padmaling.net/pages/06objetsrituels.html

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/8...0forwebbb1.jpg 

2.34 mb 
Здесь, на мой взгляд, лучшее исполнение в плане техники

----------


## Karma Sherab

Вот:


Это тер Чокгьюра Дечен Лингпа. Хранится у Нетен Чоклинга в Бире.

----------


## Samten

Вот специально для Кунзанг Янгдзом
http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=601
Древо Прибежища Такшам с Гуру Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность в центре.

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (28.03.2009)

----------

